# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Sust 250! Pics

## fly_vti

hi guys, can someone help? im from australia im 20yrs of age 5ft 11 and 70kg and i bought sustanon 250. 12mls all together. ive had 1ml so far and i dont feel any different besides a sore butt for 5days! its been 1 week so far.  :Aajack:  how do i know what i go is fake or not?  :Icon Rolleyes:  

this is what it looks like.

i have 10 bottles looking like these.



and 2 looking like these:


but the box's look like the one in the second picture.

i checked the batch # its 94446 or something. and it says that number on all 10 bottles and the other 2 say some other 5 digit number & the neck has no green line and the neck is also a little thinner. does this matter?


someone let me know how to tell for fakies, and if your supposed to feel different. i will really appreciate it.  :LOL:  my planned weekly cycle in mls is 1ml +/2/2/3/2/2/1 and i go to gym 4days pwk and have 3meals per day.

----------


## juicy_brucy

that is your pic?
is that a 6 week cycle? 
wow. You even tapper it off. haven't seen that in a while...

----------


## paratrooper81

iv got the same type, Nile made in Egypt, i was concerned cause of the price i paid $1.50 for 1 ml, although i am in Baghdad, From what iv read these can vary slightly especially the ring round the neck, it can be green (like mine) white or even no ring at all like your 2, its all to do with when it was made as Organon changed the labelling, if it hurts thats a tell tale sign its sus

----------

